# 3 1/2 Yr Old Sulcata with prolapse



## TigsMom (Nov 30, 2016)

My Daughter's 3 1/2 yr old Sulcata has this protrusion. Is this his Male Organ or prolapse??? What should she do until she can get him to a vet if it is prolapse. Warning; graphic.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2016)

How long has it been that way?

Sometimes a soak will help them retract it, and at the very least it will prevent it from drying out.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 30, 2016)

about 20 minutes


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 30, 2016)

He's soaking now, and others told her organic honey or sugar water to keep it from drying out.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 30, 2016)

Tom is that a Prolapse or is he flashing young at 3 1/2 yrs old??
How much sugar to a gallon of water for a sugar water solution to soak, or is just shallow water best.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 30, 2016)

Tom said:


> How long has it been that way?
> 
> Sometimes a soak will help them retract it, and at the very least it will prevent it from drying out.


So you think this prolapse. Hopefully, the soak works. He is active, eating well, and shows no other signs of bad health. Would some pumpkin help loosen him up if he's trying to pass small stones???


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2016)

TigsMom said:


> So you think this prolapse. Hopefully, the soak works. He is active, eating well, and shows no other signs of bad health. Would some pumpkin help loosen him up if he's trying to pass small stones???



I can't tell from the pic if its a prolapse or just his penis.

Pumpkin won't help with passing bladder stones. They aren't in the GI tract. Soaking might help if he's constipated, though.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 30, 2016)

No change yet it's been about an hour, but she did just get home from the store with sugar and organic honey. Changed the water, added sugar and swabbed the protrusion with ogranic honey. She'll check him and change the water through the night. He's still alert, active and no other signs of a problem. He had been pooping normally as well. Hopefully, this overnight soak will fix whatever is going on with him. Thank you for your prompt response and advice. It's been forever since I've been on these forums. Good to see you here!!!


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

She's bringing him over to my house while she's at work today. Same condition, no change. I'll call the vet and take him in. Sad, she can't afford this right now and she and my Grandson are very sad and worried.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Dec 1, 2016)

That's a prolapse, not penis. Other than keeping it moist and the sugar paste trick, you don't have too many options beyond very gently trying to push it back in yourself. That is what the vet will do - and potentially put in a stitch or two depending on how things look to hold it in.


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> That's a prolapse, not penis. Other than keeping it moist and the sugar paste trick, you don't have too many options beyond very gently trying to push it back in yourself. That is what the vet will do - and potentially put in a stitch or two depending on how things look to hold it in.


There's alot of stuff I DIY, but not even going to attempt pushing it in myself. It's the size of a chicken egg, but daughter said it's not as hard/filled as it was. Poor thing. He's still acting fine. I was prepped for him before he got here. He's in a shallow tub of warm water, surrounded by warm warm to help it stay warm and I'll check and change it often. Vet opens in an hour. I'll keep you posted.
I read up on Prolapse last night and the possible need for sutures. Yep, he needs a vet and we'll be going (not someone who read up on what to do).


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

The vet who specializes in Tortoises is not in today, the receptionist will check with the other Doctor who is coming in a few more minutes to see if he can handle it. IF NOT, then there is one more Vet in town that treats reptiles I may try to get him in there. UGH and now Grandma begins to stress.


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> I can't tell from the pic if its a prolapse or just his penis.
> 
> Pumpkin won't help with passing bladder stones. They aren't in the GI tract. Soaking might help if he's constipated, though.



Extremely disappointed (that's putting it mildly). The appointment wasn't until 4pm. The doc didn't see us until 4:30pm. The picture I posted is very deceiving, the Prolapse was and still is very large about the size of an extra large chicken egg. It is his rectum that is prolapsed. The Vet does not do surgeries on Tortoises, we could drive to 3 hrs one way to Phoenix and pay big $$$$$, plus need to stay in hotel etc. Problem is we don't have big $$$$$ and our Daughter wouldn't be able to pay us back for a very, very long time. I would have to drive them as her truck is too high in miles and bad shape to make the trip. So she made the decision to try sugar paste at home, which is what the Vet was going to try. Thus saving a night over and technicians to apply the sugar at the Hospital. I'm telling you now, this is futal, but still will be happy if it shrinks and the Vet is able to push it back in tomorrow and suture it with a stitch or two in the morning. But if this doesn't work. My Daughter is signing the tortoise over to the Vet and the Vet will attempt surgery and learn from the experience. Sad, but we don't want to see the tortoise suffer and putting him to sleep is the only other option. I hate that I didn't call the other Vet once this Vet said she was able to handle it, and then later find out she's not able to handle it. Odds are the tissue will be non-viable as it's nearly 24 hrs now since the prolapse and we have all night left to get through. I am not happy at all, but it's Daughter's decision and I have no room, nor finances to care for a Sulcata (which is why I don't have one). Huge lesson learned for my Daughter, hopefully the Vet will learn from this experience as well. UGH


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh dear, so sorry to hear the update. I wish you the best of luck tonight and with whatever happens tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2016)

Just keep it moist. It is still viable tissue as long as you keep it moist. After the sugar paste, you can try to gently push it back inside. Take two fingers, and with the pad of your fingers, not the tips, gently push on the prolapse. You can put some vaseline on your fingers so they're slippery. You have to maneuver back and forth, one side to the other, like you're trying to push Jello into a small hole.

Good luck. So sorry this is happening.


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your kind support and advice. There was absolutely no change through the night. Yvonne, the prolapse is so large and firm, there is no way it's going back in without getting the prolapse shrank down some. I can't even find it's tail, much less see where the opening is. It's firmer than a full water balloon, super afraid of a rupture, gentle touches bothered him. The Vet did try to get it back in yesterday. Cups and cups of sugar paste did nothing, applied it 3 times and let it set for 20 minutes each time. Organic Honey coated it, no change at all. I put him in about 1 inch of water in a sweater box, I placed two rolled wash cloths (with rubber bands to hold the wash cloths round) under him to help keep his shell from compressing too much weight on the prolapse (to hopefully prevent any ruptures or circulation cut off). I placed all this in my bathtub, then filled the bath tub with warm water to help keep the water warm in the sweater box (extra insulation so to speak). Then changed the water every two hours through the night. It's heartbreaking to not be able to help him. I've taken him back to the Vet signed the release, and Daughter will sign the release after work. Daughter is very sad and feeling like a bad Mom. 7 year old Grandson hasn't had a meltdown yet, but he may still need time to understand ScoobyDoo isn't coming back home. The Vet did say she will let us know the findings and results as to the cause and surgery outcome. We all want to learn from this. Is there something we can do to prevent it? It's important because our Daughter still has another Sulcata the same age. Same enclosure and same diet. If you want, I can update everyone when we hear what the cause of the prolapse was and the results of the surgery.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, you need to know the why before you can work on making sure your existing tortoise doesn't go the same way. The tortoise was straining, and you need the results from the vet to know why the tortoise was straining. He may have had a stone, or a big load of worms, or may have been constipated. Too many variables to make a guess.


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 2, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, you need to know the why before you can work on making sure your existing tortoise doesn't go the same way. The tortoise was straining, and you need the results from the vet to know why the tortoise was straining. He may have had a stone, or a big load of worms, or may have been constipated. Too many variables to make a guess.


Yes, exactly Yvonne! I'm fairly certain the Vet will let us know all the results. If I had to guess I imagine she'll work on getting the xrays today and surgery over the weekend when the office is closed and she won't be interrupted and has time tonight to consult with other vets as to how to proceed. Sooner the better.


----------



## waretrop (Dec 4, 2016)

You should have tried "preparation H". It could really work.


----------



## TigsMom (Dec 5, 2016)

Sadly, Scooby had to be put to sleep, the colon and intestines died, it had lost blood flow. The vet did a necropsy and said his colon was impacted with rocks. She also said his bone structure was excellent, showing a great diet (aside from ingesting rocks). They also were very sweet in getting a foot print of Scooby and are painting it for my Daughter and Grandson in thanks for allowing them to learn from Scooby. The new enclosure for the other Sulcata that my Daughter had built for them this past Spring, will be completely remodeled and all rocks will be eliminated. He is currently indoors in a large safe area as it's just too cold here to risk. Warm days he'll go out for Sun in their old enclosure which is rock free. We only get a couple months of cold weather here, once it warms up, he'll be back outside.


----------



## waretrop (Dec 5, 2016)

So sad, I am sorry...


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 5, 2016)

My condolences. I'm sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh heck. That's too bad. I'm so sorry you lost Scooby. But it's good to know why he was prolapsed. Those darned critters just have to sample everything small enough to fit in their mouths.


----------



## Fredkas (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that


----------

